

Six degrees of Black Sabbath - recurser
http://musicmachinery.com/2010/05/20/six-degrees-of-black-sabbath/

======
chaosmachine
it takes 16 steps to get from aphex twin to billy corgan.

[http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/?start=aphex+twin&en...](http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/?start=aphex+twin&end=billy+corgan)

~~~
CrazedGeek
17 for Reel Big Fish to Arctic Monkeys (
[http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/?start=reel+big+fish&...](http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/?start=reel+big+fish&end=arctic+monkeys)
) - that's the highest I've got so far.

EDIT: Oooh, 18: The Black Dahlia Murder to The Zombies:
[http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/?start=the+black+dahlia+...](http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/?start=the+black+dahlia+murder&end=the+zombies)

~~~
zach
Nineteen, from The Aquabats to Pedro the Lion via Nirvana:
[http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/?start=the+aquabats&...](http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/?start=the+aquabats&end=pedro+the+lion)

~~~
th
21 steps from Kevin Barnes to Chuck Berry:
[http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/index?start=kevin+barnes...](http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/index?start=kevin+barnes&end=chuck+berry&skip=8475297d-fb78-4630-8d74-9b87b6bb7cc8)

And 23 steps from Kevin Barnes to Goldy McJohn:
[http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/index?start=kevin+barnes...](http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/index?start=kevin+barnes&end=goldy+mcjohn&skip=8475297d-fb78-4630-8d74-9b87b6bb7cc8)

~~~
ronaldj
24 steps: Interpol to In Flames:
[http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/?start=interpol&end=...](http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/?start=interpol&end=in+flames)

~~~
kunjaan
26 Steps : Interpol to Kreator :
[http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/?start=Interpol&end=...](http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/?start=Interpol&end=kreator)

~~~
zach
Wow, Interpol is the win. They're 30 steps to Band of Horses:
[http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/?start=Interpol&end=...](http://labs.echonest.com/SixDegrees/?start=Interpol&end=Band+of+Horses)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
By strict Kevin Bacon rules there's some double counting there. Someone being
in a band with someone should just be one link, the same as being in a film
with them. Instead he breaks it down into two jumps, 1 for the first person to
be linked to the band, then for the band to be linked to the second person.

Just a nitpick, not meant to detract from the geeky awesomness of the project.

------
jacquesm
I've been doing this for _years_ : <http://www.daz.com/>

------
th
I wonder where they are getting their information from. Connecting Gnarls
Barkley to Muddy Waters reveals the song "もしも君まで失くしたら" by Neil Diamond as a
connection, which plays Neil Diamond's cover of "The Chanukah Song".

~~~
ZeroGravitas
That song's from a Japanese Ennio Morricone collection, and the song appears
to be an italian cover of Solitary Man by Neil Diamond, retitled "Se perdo
anche te":

Japanese version:

<http://musicbrainz.org/show/release/?releaseid=636641>

Version with titles translated back to original language:

<http://musicbrainz.org/show/release/?releaseid=620439>

I think the service to match the songs to play clips has gotten confused by
some part of this, either the Japanese text or the Musicbrainz convention of
putting the composer (in this case Neil Diamond) as the main "artist" in
orchestral works which makes sense for an Ennio Morricone collection, but is
somewhat surprising when the "composer" is a pop star.

Some details on the cover from Wikipedia:

 _In 1966, famous Italian singer Gianni Morandi recorded a cover version
titled "Se perdo anche te " ("If I lose you too"). The author of the Italian
lyrics was Franco Migliacci, who was Morandi's producer at that time, and
eight years before had written the lyrics to Domenico Modugno's international
hit "Nel blu, dipinto di blu (Volare)". This song was arranged by Ennio
Morricone, who at that time conducted many tunes published by the Italian RCA
Victor, and was the B-Side of "C'era un ragazzo che come me amava i Beatles e
i Rolling Stones " ("There was a boy who, like me, loved the Beatles and the
Rolling Stones"), a song against the Vietnam war._

